# L147 Spooling Now - Nothing to be excited about



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

9:35 AM MST and the ol' green light is flashing and my 921 says it's taking an update. :hurah:

.....G


----------



## TV Director (Feb 14, 2004)

We started downloading something around 11:20am eastern. Anyone have any ideas what the updates are?


----------



## nextime (Jan 28, 2004)

My green lights flashing, too. I never new a flashing green light could be so exciting!!


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Same here. My 921 currently says downloading group 28 out of 30.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Dives for foxhole)


----------



## TV Director (Feb 14, 2004)

Just came down to see if the download was complete and saw a message that said: "Download was interupted, download is restarting"...or something like that. What causes that, and is it any big deal?


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

TV Director said:


> Just came down to see if the download was complete and saw a message that said: "Download was interupted, download is restarting"...or something like that. What causes that, and is it any big deal?


It'll pick up again and complete. I saw that too because the download started coming down during a scheduled timer recording, so it appears that the download uses one tuner and the recording uses the other.

When I turned the receiver on, it grabbed the second tuner and tuned it to the last channel watched, interrupting the download. I'm just leaving it alone now. At least till the timer recording now in progress completes. At least we know that the download does not interrupt a recording in process. Nice.

So it seems that:

1. If a single recording is in process and the receiver is off, it takes the download. But turning the receiver on interrupts the download.

2. If the receiver is on and you are watching a channel, it takes the download using the second tuner.

So, I wonder what happens if the receiver is off and TWO recordings are in progress? Does it interrupt one, or does it wait and download the new software when one recording finishes?

.....G


----------



## TV Director (Feb 14, 2004)

I knew that...thanks. Makes perfect sense to me. The second download is just about complete.


----------



## nextime (Jan 28, 2004)

I just checked my receiver and everything is tinted green. Sys info tells me I still Have 146 software. I'm assuming I had a bad download. I pulled the smart card to re-boot. Any other suggestions?


----------



## nextime (Jan 28, 2004)

Well I just checked my receiver and it says I have 147 software. Now just what did it fix? The remote problem is still there. The TV power button powers off the receiver. I guess it wouldn't be so bad if the same button powered on the receiver. It dosen't.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Good grief...this is the first I've heard or seen of L147.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

nextime said:


> Well I just checked my receiver and it says I have 147 software. Now just what did it fix? The remote problem is still there. The TV power button powers off the receiver. I guess it wouldn't be so bad if the same button powered on the receiver. It dosen't.


This would be EXTREMELY DISAPPOINTING if this was not fixed and put back the way it was originally....


----------



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

Maybe it fixed the PBS no PVR problem? Or the problem with legacy LNB/sw44/sw21 not seeing the 3rd satellite problem?

I don't know.. I wouldn't know until I get home.


----------



## nextime (Jan 28, 2004)

Beleive it.


----------



## nextime (Jan 28, 2004)

Believe it was meant to be a reply to the remote problem.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Good grief...this is the first I've heard or seen of L147.


Mark I have spoke with a few people from Echostar and NO ONE knows what this L1.47 is! Infact one person told me that the beta testers have not even got a new beta since the last release!

Whats up with that?


----------



## Matt Stevens (Jul 30, 2003)

I spoke with both mark and C.J. from DISH yesterday. C.J. is sending out my PVR921 at the discounted price of $700 for trading in my HD Modulator. I'm apprehensive, to say the least, and will hold onto my 6000 in case of trouble.

I was told that a brand new software release coming this week would fix the problems the 921 keeps having.

So there you have it. Take from that what you will.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Good grief...this is the first I've heard or seen of L147.


Yep. Confirmed. It's L147HECD-N

Nice that an update came so soon. No time to play with it yet. I wonder what the fix list is?

.....G


----------



## jsa_usenet (Oct 7, 2003)

Come on, Mark... You're slow on your game man! We're all counting on ya!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Believe me, it ain't my game that's off here - I haven't heard word one about this release, so I have no idea at all what's included in it. And I never saw a beta of it either. But of course, I have the message in to the person that provides the list of fixes.

This is really strange, because software releases NEVER go on Friday.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

This is ominous. If no one was expecting any new release, and a cursory glance reveals that our favorite L146 issues are still present, then what exactly does this update contain?


----------



## jsa_usenet (Oct 7, 2003)

It's probably a security update, then. I'm not counting on any bells and whistles.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Good grief...this is the first I've heard or seen of L147.


It would be amusing if 1.47 was not meant to go out to the general population, but to go out for beta only and they messed up and sent it to everyone by accident


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hopefully I'll have something to pass along to you today. It's currently 7:39pm in London, so the person that I talk to most likely will see my emails today, rather than tomorrow. But, he may not be able to get me a list until Monday.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Believe me, it ain't my game that's off here - I haven't heard word one about this release, so I have no idea at all what's included in it. And I never saw a beta of it either. But of course, I have the message in to the person that provides the list of fixes.
> 
> This is really strange, because software releases NEVER go on Friday.


No beta release? Scarry! Well, curious. It is still Friday in England too. Hmmm.

Let's just hope that it is a release for the better.


----------



## 421602 (Jan 30, 2004)

Maybe they figured since we are all beta testers anyway and there are only a few hundred boxes out there, they would just start giving us the code at the same time.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mike123abc said:


> It would be amusing if 1.47 was not meant to go out to the general population, but to go out for beta only and they messed up and sent it to everyone by accident


Amusing, yes, but to whom? The joke might be on us!


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Hopefully I'll have something to pass along to you today. It's currently 7:39pm in London, so the person that I talk to most likely will see my emails today, rather than tomorrow. But, he may not be able to get me a list until Monday.


Probably one of the reasons why you said they NEVER release software on Friday! The engineers go home for the weekend!


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

man, don't you people have jobs?

I'm suddenly coming down with... hmmm... hypothermia... think I need to go home.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Didn't L1.46 come out on a Friday?


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Didn't L1.46 come out on a Friday?


I believe it was Thursday evening Scott.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Didn't L1.46 come out on a Friday?


Yes, I believe it did.
Hopefully the lack of a beta means they found some major bug trigger and fixed it (no new features/changes).

Charlie get to say on Monday that new software just spooled.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

L146 came out on a Thursday at 5:15pm MST. Same for L145.

At this point (and please realize that this is a guess on my part) that there may not be any software fixes in this release that would affect us. There are other reasons for new software other than bug fixes.

I don't think that this release is something to be terribly exicited about. My guess is that the next bug fix release is still on schedule for release in the next few weeks. That would make a whole lot more sense to me than seeing any major fixes in this one.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

If it messed up my wifes recording of her soap (11am - 12am), I will be in deep caca. I had an OTA HD recording going at same time, as well as her SD recording so she can see the difference. Am hoping the 3rd tuner is doing the update. I dont want to go home after a hard days work and get that look,, tends to ruin the whole weekend. Marlena (serial killer) is about to get caught by John (her husband and a cop). Pleeeze let the recording work.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I just got confirmation of what this release is. It's an emergency fix for one nasty little bug that I guarantee none of you have encountered. I haven't encountered it either. But, it's one that absolutely had to be fixed NOW. I can't say anything more about it than that.

The good news is that L148, the next full bug fix software release is still on schedule. That's from Eldon. My guess is probably 3-4 weeks for public release.

I'm now going to unsticky this thread, as it's nothing to be terribly excited about.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

> it's one that absolutely had to be fixed NOW.


Probably some sort of backdoor loophole providing free access to the "Spank-ter-Vision" (adult) channels.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nothing that fun, unfortuantely...


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

I was hoping for a way to cheat at Bingo!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

SpenceJT said:


> Probably some sort of backdoor loophole providing free access to the "Spank-ter-Vision" (adult) channels.


Damn, you beat me to that joke.........


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Nothing that fun, unfortuantely...


Geez, you're no fun...

PM?


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Emergency fix? Must have been a really serious problem to do a special build just for whatever it is. How about corrupting the hard drive enough that the 921 comes up dead. We've seen a few 921 obituaries on the forum that we didn't see any apparent reason for. 

This is like the X-Files. The truth is out there. In our case, the truth is in the build L1.47!


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Geez. I don't visit the forum for a few hours and I miss all the excitement. My 146 had been relatively stable, but when I got home from work the blue light was on. I suppose that means 147 downloaded and forced a reboot. I just checked and I do indeed have it. 

-Chris


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hmmm. Mine says the software download is complete and to power off the receiver to install it. Powered off twice and nothing. I'll try the smart card pull and see if that loads it... If not its power strip time........


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

So Mark, if this is released software why can't you tell us what the fix fixed?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Because it's not something that will affect any of us, and because they specifically asked me NOT to release it publicly.


----------

